# diesel additives



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

any suggestions on what is a good additive for getting some water out of my diesel.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Power Service Clear Diesel.


----------



## Choctaw87 (Mar 12, 2019)

I like power service or Stanadyne


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

I will check to see if that is available around here


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

NOTHING.. DRAIN the tank.. an additive will "help" but the SOLUTION is to drain the tank..
Water separates from the fuel & goes to the BOTTOM of the tank IF given enough time..
Afew days/a week.. SO, u don't have to drain the whole thing.. a gallon is PLENTY depending on the level of contamination..
AND u can SEE the change from water to fuel.. so its not that hard to figure out "if that's enough"..
IF your tank doesn't have a drain, just pull off the line at the lowest point & empty into a container.. GLASS OR A CLEAR container & let it sit in the shop a few days & watch it separate..


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

That was my plan to drain and clean it 

Sent from my VS988 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Oldmandone (Jan 30, 2019)

I have to agree to that I have been through that on farm.Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Bill Russell (Dec 2, 2018)

Here's my contribution: Its easier to get rid of the water than to come up with a new injection pump. AND that is exactly the tradeoff.


----------



## Mbenard (Nov 30, 2017)

Is there not a water separator on tractors? My only experience with diesel is in my sailboat (Yanmar) and a water separator is a must as water always seems to find it's way into the tank, probably through the vent tube (on the stern of the boat). It stops the water from proceeding to the pump and only requires and occasional inspection and draining. My 2 cents.


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

This is what I use and with the cetane boost the engine runs smoother and I get an extra 2 hrs of running time before fueling up. You can pre-treat your fuel in your service tank rather than in the tractor tank every fuel up. PJ


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

Had to take the separater bowl off the gasket was leaking and plastic bowl was cracked retapped to 3/8 npt with just a simple barb and an inline filter, it also still goes through main screw on filter before it goes to pump. I'm going to put a real water separator at tank eventually. Weather does a good job of promoting condensation, it can low twenties at but warm up to mid 60s to almost 70 during the day.
So plan today is go drain some out and clean inline filter, just installed new main filter so will take it off and dump in case it has any water in it then try and get as much water out as I can then put in cleaner pump the primer till it's all primed and hope that takes care of problem, it did the last time as this is not first time I have had this happen.

Sent from my VS988 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

drained tank cleaned inline filter getting a water separator will install inline from tank to catch anything out of tank before it ever goes to fuel pump.


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

draining and cleaning tank seems to  have done the trick will still install water-separator even though no problems now


----------

